# Ibrox parking



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Going to Ibrox on Tues for the Liverpool game

Where is a safe place to park? 

Dont mind parking in city and getting taxi to ground etc

What about these Q park places??


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Two options I use are the BBC building/exhibition center area and walk over and there is a road just after the roudabout which is after ASDA if you drive past with ASDA on your left and take the first exit you can park on that road but generally need to be early.

How safe it is? As safe as anywhere I suppose.

Q park I don't think there's one near. If you want to pay they open up a bit across from the ground to park it but might be a mare getting out.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

There will be nowhere safe if there are scousers in town


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

GJM said:


> There will be nowhere safe if there are scousers in town


:lol:

and when I was a lad and got taken to ibrox every now and again we parked in the bit over from the ground that stu mentioned.. pay to park.

and yes its a ***** to get out.. but not as bad as old trafford.. I spent literally 3 hours to get 6 miles away..
infact after the first 90 minutes.. I was still in the same street as the ground and could still see it in my mirrors!!!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Round about Bellahouston park/Mosspark would be your safest bet, on street. Though not sure about any restrictions. Only 10/15 min walk.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ta goiung to park in Q Park and take the subay
i wont be as busy as only half (if that) tickets have sold


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

If you're getting the subway anyway try this.
http://www.spt.co.uk/parkandride/shieldsroad.aspx


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

PM on the way - I'm not telling everyone!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

S'pose better still would be a local DW'r with a drive also going to the game!!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I park in the Albion car park which is on the roundabout at the Broomloan end,CCTV and security guards a plenty. 

It's usually £7 though so knowing you Pete you won't pay it! :lol:

There's a wee container yard just a 100 yards or so down from the Albion which I've used a couple of times too.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Park at my mums in Knightswood and get the subway "bouncy bouncy" lol


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Subway loyal!

Just hide your aberdonian accent... :lol:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> I park in the Albion car park which is on the roundabout at the Broomloan end,CCTV and security guards a plenty.
> 
> It's usually £7 though so knowing you Pete you won't pay it! :lol:
> 
> There's a wee container yard just a 100 yards or so down from the Albion which I've used a couple of times too.


Well the Q park is around that also,so money is not a problem lol

Someone else did mention that car park too,so maybe will suss it out


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> Subway loyal!
> 
> Just hide your aberdonian accent... :lol:


:thumb:

Not going to open my mouth lol


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

pete330 said:


> Well the Q park is around that also,so money is not a problem lol
> 
> Someone else did mention that car park too,so maybe will suss it out


It only takes 5/10 minutes to get out of it too if you park near the exit


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Take the subway...its more fun lol.


----------



## ae1whia (Jan 10, 2011)

Edinburgh


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ae1whia said:


> Edinburgh


Ibrox is a fair trek from Edinburgh


----------



## koi (Jun 30, 2007)

Be as well parking at Shields Road underground and doing the park and ride if you want secure parking. Pretty cheap too.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

either get the subway or park in pollockshields - theres a wee spot ive found and if you leave early enough theres 3 parking spaces

leave it too late and someones nabbed them

its about a 15minute walk over the flyover on the M8 towards the glasgow climbing centre


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks for input guys..I parked at q park at st enochs,20 min walk up to ground and a bus back..Great carpark and very safe cost me £9 for the 7 hours i was there


Was home by 1am,so it all went to plan apart from the result lol


----------

